# Matthew 15:27 :)



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

I am reminded of Charlie as I read this story. 

It appears dogs have behaved the same for ages, even in Christ's time!

Can you ever have a meal WITHOUT your poodle sitting there, right at your feet, hoping for a piece to be passed to him, or accidentally dropped next to him?

I had to share this story


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope, drool and all, LOL!

What was the story from the Bible?


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, it was the woman from Canaan, asking for help. 
The dog mention is just a side of the story, but it seemed adorable to me that both Christ, and the woman, would talk about dogs in such a familiar way. 

Almost like both of them were dog owners.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

second half of Matthew 25

Love it!


----------

